# Diferencia entre librerias io.dll y inpout32.dll



## airerik (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola amigos, alguien conoce cual es la diferencias entre las librerias io.dll y inpout32.dll??

Aparentemente ambas tienen el mismo objetivo (manipular el puerto paralelo) y son usadas en aplicaciones bajo SO. Windows XP.

Saludos


----------



## rcg (Nov 26, 2009)

he usado las dos con buenos resultados, pero no sabría decir cuales son las diferencias.
al menos sus instrucciones son diferentes (ni tanto tampoco) pero los resultados son óptimos con las dos librerías.



Saludos
RCG


----------

